# Problema al actualizar de 1.2 a 1.4

## hugocarpintero

Hola, soy un usuario no experto de linux, consegui instalar y configurar gentoo gracias a los manuales y me he aventurado a actualizar de 1.2 a 1.4b utilizando los scripts.

Me he quedado parado en el script 3, me da un error en c++ cannot create executables, al compilar groff. ¿Que debo hacer? He seguido al pie de la letra el documento de actualizacion...   :Sad: 

----------

## mihochan

intente compilar una vercion de groff mas antigua.

sinon, intente compilar con la bandera USE "-libg++". Asi no va a intentar creer los C++ executables.

Tom

----------

